# New Layout, (Name Pending)



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

So I am not good at woodworking so I bought a 2x3 bulletin board. I think to myself "Hey, this might work for a baseboard" So I went out and started building. it is an N scale layout and it is not complete yet. I am not really going for a prototypical build as my studio apartment is not really large enough for what prototype I have my eyes on.


Anyways, I am still working on scenery. It is not done yet and I still have to make tree roots.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Any railroading is better than none, Looks good

Robert


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You made good use of your available space.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

:appl:


----------

